# 2012 AKC National Agility Championship Location Announcement



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whoa that is cool! Reno is only about three hours from us. Maybe I'll tell David we need to go down there next year!!!!! How fun!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Of course I won't be making it this year.  If I win the lotto maybe I can go watch. : 

Reno would be too far for me to trek, but I hope Belle is retired by then any way. 

So the rumors were true.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Reno would be fun (except the drive, Nevada is my least favorite state to drive through).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the great news. i know you were looking forward to it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been waiting for them to announce this! Yay!

I have driven through Nevada 3 times roundtrip on the 80, I agree, not fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright! Go kick some border collie butt!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Alright! Go kick some border collie butt!


I second that! Well said Jodie.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is awesome!! Glad you are getting a chance with them!! Much better than having to turn down an invitation because it was too far east!


----------

